
Show HN: Python Crash Course - japhyr
Over the past two years I&#x27;ve been working on Python Crash Course, which is available now through No Starch Press. The first half of the book is an introduction to Python, and the second half is a series of projects that build on the concepts introduced in the first half. Readers can make a Space Invaders clone with Pygame, complete a series of data visualizations using matplotlib and Pygal, and build a simple web app with Django.<p>Many HN readers already work with Python; I&#x27;m introducing it here because my experience in the HN community has been an overwhelmingly positive influence. When I was working on the seventh or eighth draft of a chapter, reading about the hard work others are putting into their projects helped me stay focused.<p>If you&#x27;re a non-technical reader who&#x27;s been thinking of learning Python, please take a look at Python Crash Course. If you already know Python, please consider recommending it to people who ask how they can get started with Python. I&#x27;m also quite interested in hearing feedback from experienced programmers who look through the book.<p>If you want to order the book, the code CRASHCOURSE will get you 30% off when you order directly through the No Starch Press site. Thanks HN for your support and encouragement, and I&#x27;m happy to answer any questions about the book or the process of writing an introductory Python book.
======
japhyr
The No Starch page is at:
[https://www.nostarch.com/pythoncrashcourse](https://www.nostarch.com/pythoncrashcourse)

The code for the book is available at:
[https://github.com/ehmatthes/pcc/](https://github.com/ehmatthes/pcc/)

